

Should the government know less than Google? - ghosh
http://www.economist.com/blogs/democracyinamerica/2013/06/surveillance-0?fsrc=scn/tw_ec/should_the_government_know_less_than_google_

======
bifrost
I think the answer is yes, absolutely. I have wanted Google to know less about
me to, so I use DDG instead, and have been for about 2 years now. I don't miss
Google and I'm actually more productive since DDG seems to give me better
results and fewer ads.

------
marssaxman
Yes. Absolutely. I can opt not to use Google services; I cannot opt out of
government surveillance.

------
beat
Can we rephrase that as "Should Google know as much as the government"?

Or would that be rude?

